# Golden gourami doesnt like his partner



## erikdapro (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi!
A few weeks ago i bought a female and a male gold gourami. At first they didnt leave each other for second. Now the female cant even come out to eat before the male chases her away. Any idea what i should do? Theyre in a 30 g tank.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like Lurv to me :fish5::fish5:


----------



## erikdapro (Oct 7, 2011)

madtyke said:


> Sounds like Lurv to me :fish5::fish5:


So its a mating behavior? 
As soon as she shows herself he chases her till she hides.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

Yup, have you got lots of plants? Breeding gouramis is quite complex you can find plenty of info on the net


----------



## erikdapro (Oct 7, 2011)

madtyke said:


> Yup, have you got lots of plants? Breeding gouramis is quite complex you can find plenty of info on the net


Yea its very tightly planted. Ok ill look into it


----------

